# Bridgestone RB-T



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

New to me geared commuter. I like having a bike with Albatross bars.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Classic!


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice... You know how I love Bridgestones!

singlecross


----------



## tedgrant (Jun 13, 2006)

as Bike Snob NYC describes it.......


fop chariot


----------



## tedgrant (Jun 13, 2006)

nice old school though


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Great find!


----------

